# Horse insurance?



## 000000blue (20 October 2013)

I am hoping to get my first horse soon.  Who provides the best cover at a reasonable price please? 

I am 13, the horse is 13 too, part arab gelding.

Thanks everyone, so happy to have found this forum


----------



## hnmisty (20 October 2013)

H&H do a insurance comparison thing. What I'd do is when you know you are getting this horse go on there and see what quotes you get. I've heard bad things about the company who usually offers the cheapest quote. I'm with amtrust and whilst I haven't had to use them yet, I've been told good things about them.

I'd imagine that at your age the iinsurance would have to be in one of your parent's names.

Cost depends on what you want, how much excess you're willing to pay etc. Obviously the more excess you're happy to pay the cheaper it should be!


----------



## ZoeF (22 October 2013)

I'm with E&L, I've not had to use them yet but its a good cover at a reasonable cost (My horse is on full loan to me and the owner was more than happy with the cover I have). Depending on how much cover you want you could look at membership with the BHS, if you're a gold member you get TP insurance free with your membership, just an idea.
Enjoy your new horse!!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (22 October 2013)

I wouldn't touch E&L, or any company underwritten by them, wih a very long bargepole. Had a very bad experience with my first ever claim, after 15+ years of having all my horses insured with them. Yes, they're cheap but they're notoriously bad at settling claims.

Have tried and failed twice to get cover with NFU, who both times have said they'll only insure my horses (4) if I take out another type of insurance (eg house) with them at the same time. So it seems like they're not that interested in horse insurance.

AmTrust and KBIS both provide comprehensive cover and are reasonably priced.


----------



## dianchi (22 October 2013)

DO NOT USE E&L

Other than that get lots of quotes and shop around.


----------



## 000000blue (22 October 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			I wouldn't touch E&L, or any company underwritten by them, wih a very long bargepole. Had a very bad experience with my first ever claim, after 15+ years of having all my horses insured with them. Yes, they're cheap but they're notoriously bad at settling claims.

Have tried and failed twice to get cover with NFU, who both times have said they'll only insure my horses (4) if I take out another type of insurance (eg house) with them at the same time. So it seems like they're not that interested in horse insurance.

AmTrust and KBIS both provide comprehensive cover and are reasonably priced.
		
Click to expand...

Love you guys - you're great!

Anyone ever claimed through AmTrust or KBIS please?

Got a couple of quotes today - £546 with NFU and £368.43 with Petplan.  Only £198.96 with Horse Insurance (part of E & L?), I wonder why...lol.

Will keep looking!


----------



## starryeyed (22 October 2013)

Another vote against E&L after only ever hearing negative things about them. Mine is with Petplan (though not needed it yet...), NFU are supposed to be very good and I was previously insured with them with my last horse - only changed as Petplan was cheaper.


----------



## 000000blue (24 October 2013)

starryeyed said:



			Another vote against E&L after only ever hearing negative things about them. Mine is with Petplan (though not needed it yet...), NFU are supposed to be very good and I was previously insured with them with my last horse - only changed as Petplan was cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Getting him on Sunday!  Better get a wiggle on....  Thanks everyone, def wont be E & L.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (24 October 2013)

000000blue said:



			Anyone ever claimed through AmTrust or KBIS please?
		
Click to expand...

I got a cheque from KBIS for a claim for vets fees within a week of sending the claim form off - my OH had to pick me up off the floor!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (24 October 2013)

000000blue said:



			Anyone ever claimed through AmTrust or KBIS please?
		
Click to expand...

I used to insure with AmTrust and made 2 succesful claims through them, nice and straightforward.  I don't insure now as the exclusions were mounting up, so put money aside instead.  But if I were to insure another horse in the future, I would certainly be looking at insuring with AmTrust again.


----------



## dodgers89 (30 December 2013)

Don't go with E&L if they pay you. I used to work for the school the owner of E&L runs and its common knowledge among the staff there that they don't pay a penny out. That's how the rich man stays rich. Just wanted to get my pennies worth in about E&L as he treated his staff at the school like dogs.


----------



## Spanner12 (19 May 2014)

Hi,

I am purchasing my horse this weekend. Ive know him for years, so no vet check which insurance are the best? ie who is more likely to pay out if needed help.


----------



## chestnut cob (19 May 2014)

Spanner12 said:



			Hi,

I am purchasing my horse this weekend. I&#8217;ve know him for years, so no vet check which insurance are the best? ie who is more likely to pay out if needed help.
		
Click to expand...

I would still recommend a vet check... you never know what might be going on.


----------



## mairiwick (19 May 2014)

It's funny, I always actively avoided E&L for all of the negative publicity about them. Took out cover with horse insurance.co.uk without realising it was a part of E&L. First claim I had was about 2 years ago and claim process and payment no issue. It did take a couple of weeks but the vets received reimbursement as did I for corrective shoeing.
Am just in the middle of my second claim with them... Fingers crossed no issues with this one either.


----------



## Spanner12 (19 May 2014)

anyone used SEIB?

Can not afford vet check at this moment.

But you can still get insurance?


----------



## Spanner12 (19 May 2014)

Do nfu or pet plan require vet check?


----------



## Houndman (19 May 2014)

NFU Mutual every time.  They aren't the cheapest but if something goes wrong they really do give an excellent, hassle free service and there's no chasing around call centres as they all work out of regional offices.

You may need a vet check anyway to satisfy the insurers.

You can vary the excess to reduce your premuims.  If you increase your excess to £500 the premium is far lower.


----------



## RhossT (19 May 2014)

Spanner12 said:



			Can not afford vet check at this moment./QUOTE]

If you can't afford a vet check, you can't afford the horse.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlm (19 May 2014)

Please learn from my mistake and get a vet check before you take on the horse! Please please! I'd do anything to turn back the clock. Trust me, you never know what's is going on with a horse by looking at it or spending time with it. It's got to be the most important part of buying a horse!


----------



## ihatework (19 May 2014)

RhossT said:





Spanner12 said:



			Can not afford vet check at this moment./QUOTE]

If you can't afford a vet check, you can't afford the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.

For an experienced buyer who knows the risks is prepared to gamble then I wouldn't query a no vet check.

But if you cannot afford a vet check can your really afford to keep a horse?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## WindyStacks (19 May 2014)

I'm having a 5-stage vetting performed tomorrow by an equine clinic. Total cost (assuming we don't choose to have x-rays) = 233 quid. Small fry! You cannot afford NOT to have it done.


----------



## PorkChop (19 May 2014)

I have claimed twice through AMTrust, super to deal with.  I have just insured a loan pony with Petplan only because their policy suited the pony the best and they were offering the first month free.

I don't think there is a "best" insurance company, find the one that suits your circumstances and doesn't have exclusions that are important to you.  You do get what you pay for.


----------



## ClareGilby (26 December 2016)

I am with PetPlan heard all good things and you get a month free.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (26 December 2016)

After spending about 3 days reading up on insurers when I bought my mare, I went with Petplan. £24 per month more but I saw sooooo many bad E&L reviews I wouldn't touch them. Pet plan are mostly positive.

Also, make sure you read the small print!


----------

